# Helllllerrrr!



## GhanaianGeisha (Feb 9, 2010)

*Hiya Guys!

My name is Stephanie and i'm new to Specktra..!
Ummm.....not really sure what to say haha but I am new to the whole 'beauty blogging' and 'MAC' usage!


www.ghanaiangeisha.blogspot.com <----- My blog! =)
*


----------



## Kyandii (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Stephanie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice blog! Love the post about freckles! I have them myself!


----------



## dnelson (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## n_c (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

hello and


----------



## Melxo (Feb 12, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra, Stephanie!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 15, 2010)

Ghana in da house!?


----------



## Nicque (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 18, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2010)




----------

